# Thanks!!



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

As you have probobly noticed I have had alot of stuff on the trading post recently. These were guns and items that were my late father in laws. I did not want to go on KSL and really glad I did not. My wife was concerned about who would be buying the items. Most everything was sold here on UWN and I feel really good (as does she) about the folks purchasing the goods, knowing that they will be taken care of the way that my in father in law did. Those who purchased guns got some good deals on some fine firearms. As we proceed with his trust there will be more items as we find them.( Still have the 2 Ruger .32 H&R mags (Loke and Cooky))
Again thanks for making this easy. Brad.


----------

